# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse femrat bjonde cilësohen si jo te zgjuara?!

## DI_ANA

Biondet "budallallepsin" meshkujt
Sipas kërkimeve, aftësitë mendore të meshkujve zvogëlohen në momentin kur këto të fundit kanë një marrëdhënie të ngushtë me një grua bionde. Studiuesit pohojnë se kur një burrë flet me një vajzë bionde, fillon të veprojë një stereotip i pandërgjegjshëm. Në mënyrë të menjëhershme, ky stereotip sinjalizon se ka të bëjë me një person më pak inteligjent.

Pra, arsyeja që meshkujt tërhiqen më shumë nga femrat bionde, është sepse këto të fundit janë "budallaqe" dhe në këtë mënyrë nuk kërkojnë ndonjë impenjim të madh, sforcim intelekti në avantazh të dëshirës seksuale. Sikur të mos mjaftonte, "studimi" i Meyer është publikuar edhe nga "Sunday Times", të cilin e ka prezantuar në formën e një investigimi: "Biondet janë më budallaqe se sa duhet? Profesori argumenton mbi faqet e revistës ‘Journal of Experimental Psychology‘, se faji nuk është i femrave që truri mashkullor fiket përpara atij të një biondeje: mashkulli mbetet viktimë e një stereotipi social. Biondet kanë aftësi t‘i bëjnë ato të reagojnë në mënyra më idiote‘".

Mekanizmi i pandërgjegjshëm - Ky mekanizëm i pandërgjegjshëm nga shkencëtarët është quajtur "fëmija i zhgënjyer". Ai bëhet edhe më evident, kur përpara syve të meshkujve shfaqen foto të femrave bionde. Nëse pak më vonë të njëjtit persona i nënshtrohen një testi koshience të zakonshme, edhe një testi elementar, do të bëjnë shumë gabime, që në një situatë tjetër nuk do t‘i kishin bërë. "Kjo tregon se disa persona aktivizojnë disa stereotipie që, mesa duket, në realitet nuk i ndajnë", pohon profesori Majer.

Në këtë rast, meshkujt, në kontakt me femrat bionde, zhvillojnë atë paragjykim të pandërgjegjshëm që i bën të duken në sytë e tyre si "vajzat klasike budallaqe".

Paragjykimi - Çdo paragjykim, sipas studimit, ka një matricë "historike". Studimi pohon se "stereotipi i femrës bionde, të bukur dhe budallaqe" është shumë i vjetër. Një nga interpretimet më sugjestive është ajo që pohon se shoqërimi mes qenies bionde dhe fjalëve boshe vjen nga fakti se pjesa më e madhe e të sapolindurve kanë një ngjyrë flokësh të verdhë. Kështu, automatikisht personi biond i bashkohet menjëherë papjekurisë.

Natyrisht, rezultatet e këtij studimi janë shumë të diskutueshme. Aktorja bionde Mishel Kolins, e intervistuar nga revista "Times" e Londrës, shpreh dyshime serioze mbi interpretimet e studimit dhe pohon se kur në mes janë meshkujt, ngjyra e flokëve nuk tregon pothuajse asgjë: "Mendoj se flokët nuk kanë të bëjnë aspak me këtë problem. Mesa duket meshkujt tërhiqen veçanërisht nga format e femrave. Megjithatë, nëse do të gjendesha mes vajzave që mbajnë ekstejshën që i kalojnë vithet, edhe unë do të sillesha ndryshe me to".

Por "faji" mbetet pikërisht i ish-biondes së pavdekshme Merilin Monro, që në vitin 1953 luante rolin e një vajze mendjelehtë në filmin me Xhejn Rasell, në rolin e brunes. Aktorja Ana Falki pohon: "Gjithmonë është thënë se biondet janë budallaqe, por në fakt nuk jemi. Me ne meshkujt sillen mirë dhe janë më të lirshëm, ndoshta sepse jemi më pak impenjative. Gjithashtu, është e vërtet se burrat preferojnë biondet, por më pas martohen me brune". Ndërsa Monika Beluçi, e cila është "konvertuar" në bionde për shkak të rolit, ka deklaruar: "Meshkujt preferojnë biondet, sepse me sa duket ato kanë një fuqi tërheqjeje më të fortë mbi burrat. Një gazetar më ka thënë se revistat e ilustruara shesin më shumë kur në kopertinë është një bionde dhe jo një brune. Unë bëj përjashtim".

Gjithçka është e vërtetë, por "Sunday Times" nënvizon një datë të rëndësishme që e sheh kërkimin me një sy tjetër. Sipas shkencëtarëve amerikanë, meshkujt budallallepsen nga prania e femrave: "Bionde me flokë të gjatë dhe sy blu, të reja, me këmbë të gjata, me gjoks të madh e jetë të thjeshtë". Pra, ato kërkojnë një yll të sapo rënë nga qielli. Një femër kaq e kompletuar transmeton idenë e një shëndeti të mirë dhe aftësisë për të riprodhuar.

Por, krahas këtij studimi, është edhe një lajm i keq. Biondet natyrale janë drejt zhdukjes dhe sipas disa llogaritjeve, pas 200 vjetësh gjurmët e tyre do të zhduken plotësisht, për shkak të një gjeni. Mutacioni gjenetik është në favor të bruneve.

Marre nga : Gazeta Shqip


Mendimi juaj mbi kete artikull?

A ka te beje ngjyra e flokut te zgjuarsia e nje femre?......une them absolutisht jo!

Pse ky mit kaq i "padrejte" per bjondet duke i cilesuar si "budallaqe"?!

----------


## ajzberg

Per mua jane me seksi ,por mendimin qe jane budallaqe me shume vjen ......si iluzion ,eshte si puna e dhelpres me rrushin.........................Na bombardove sonte.

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

> Pse ky mit kaq i "padrejte" per bjondet duke i cilesuar si "budallaqe"?!


kush i ka quajtur biondet budallaqe mi qe i raft telebingoja se fiks e paska thene  :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> kush i ka quajtur biondet budallaqe mi qe i raft telebingoja se fiks e paska thene


waw.....une thashe se mallkove ti mi!

Telebingo thote.....lol  :perqeshje: 

Pse qenkan me te zgjuara ezmeret pra sipas teje?!

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

1. Se nuk mashtrojne me bukuri (pra mashtrojne me mencuri  :ngerdheshje: )

2. Femrat bionde na nxoren namin mi, vene parkojne maje trotuarit.. lol

3. etj se pertoj ti shkruaj lol

----------


## ajzberg

Me duket se Ismail Kadareja i ka bere pak budallacka bjondet megjithese te shoqen e kishte bjonde njeqindperqind.

----------


## ajzberg

Gota e birres mbushur plot
Shkumbezon e kurre s derdhet kot
Te gjithe e pine me kenaqesi 
Bjonde e bukur leshverdhe ti

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

> Me duket se Ismail Kadareja i ka bere pak budallacka bjondet megjithese te shoqen e kishte bjonde njeqindperqind


I shkreti.. sa paska vuajtur  :perqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

Po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende, me nje pyetje (me shume retorike):

PSE JAPONEZET JANE AQ TE MENCUR?!

Kur te me jepni pergjigje - do rikthehem per te diskutuar mbi mendimin tim real per bjondet!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende, me nje pyetje (me shume retorike):
> 
> PSE JAPONEZET JANE AQ TE MENCUR?!
> 
> Kur te me jepni pergjigje - do rikthehem per te diskutuar mbi mendimin tim real per bjondet!


Sepse hane shume peshk.....dhe ai permban vitaminen omega3 e cila eshte shume e nevojshme dhe e dobishme per trurin!

Kujdes me bjondet tani :perqeshje: .....fol drejte dhe pa gabime.lol

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Per mua jane me seksi ,por mendimin qe jane budallaqe me shume vjen ......si iluzion ,eshte si puna e dhelpres me rrushin.........................Na bombardove sonte.


plotesisht dakort me ty!!!!!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> I shkreti.. sa paska vuajtur


Iiiiiiiiiiii sa e keqe :perqeshje: 

Shif pak material....lol

E ëmbël
Ngjyrën bjonde e bashkëngjisim gjithmonë me të mirën, të butën dhe të ëmblën. Në shumë mite, por edhe në libra e filma, femra "e mirë" ka flokë bjondë, ndërsa femra e "keqe" mban gjithnjë flokë të zinj. Kështu, engjëjt kanë gjithnjë kaçurrela bjondë, ndërsa shtriga e Borëbardhës i ka gjithnjë flokët e zinj. Bjondja ka kuptimin dhe të një gjëje të butë, të kthjellët. Për këtë arsye, bjondet stimulojnë më lehtë te meshkujt instinktin për t’i mbrojtur.

E re
Bjonden e bashkangjisim jo vetëm me të mirën, të butën. Bjondja qëndron dhe për rini. Pasi në vitet e parë të jetës flokët janë shpesh më bjonde. Flokët bjondë të kujtojnë shpesh ditët që lidhen me rininë tonë. Një tjetër arsye për t’i bërë flokët bjonde: e kush nuk do që të duket e re?

Bie në sy
Hidhni një sy kur jeni mes shumë njerëzve (në shkollë, në stacionin e autobusit, në rrugë, në punë). Gjëja e parë që do të vini re janë flokët e njerëzve që keni përreth. Flokë të shëndetshëm e të shkëlqyeshëm tërheqin më shumë vëmendjen se sa flokët e thatë dhe pa shkëlqim. Por, nuk godet vetëm shëndeti i flokut. Edhe ngjyra është e rëndësishme. Dhe këtu nuk mund të mohojmë që bjondja tërheq në mënyrë absolute më shumë vëmendjen se cilado ngjyrë tjetër. Me flokë bjondë dhe të mbajtur mirë, sigurisht që nuk do të kalosh pa u vënë re.

Joshëse dhe seksi
E fundit, por jo më pak e rëndësishme: bjondja është seksi dhe joshëse. Janë të shumtë shembujt: që nga Merilin Monro te Pamela Anderson. Nga Greis Kelli te Guen Stefani. Nga Sharliz Theron te Guinet Paltrou. Që kur femrat kanë nisur t’i lyejnë hapur flokët, bjondja është pjesë thelbësore e botës së modës. Janë një armë joshjeje e lehtë dhe efikase pasi meshkujt ndihen të tërhequr më lehtë nga femrat bjonde. Një nga arsyet është se flokët bjondë shkojnë njësh me lëkurën e bardhë. Dhe shpesh lëkura e bardhë është një "libër i hapur". Skuqet kur vihemi në siklet, bëhet me njolla kur eksitohemi. Shenja shumë të qarta për mashkullin.

Gazeta Albania

respekte


Ps......kam shume respekt per brunet,vetem mos mu versulni! :perqeshje:

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

> Joshëse dhe seksi


Me kete ia vure vulen asaj qe te thashe me pare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Kush  e tha kte qe nuk jane te zjuara.
Nejse. Per mu jan te zjuara.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Me kete ia vure vulen asaj qe te thashe me pare


E pse ja vura vulen....se thashe joshese dhe sexy,po jane mi!

Pastaj me vjen keq une nuk them qe bjondet jane me sexy,me joshese se brunet.
Ka nga te dyja palet...Zgjuarsia nuk njeh ngjyre floku!

Por nje gje nuk toleroj qe ju brunet te na beni ne femrat bjonde si budallaqe! :perqeshje: 
Psh edhe ne mund te sajojme barsaleta per juve,por ngaqe jemi te zgjuara nuk na e lejon inteligjenca te shajme brunet...lol


Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Biondja ne ashensor


Papritur ndodh nje avari dhe brenda ashensorit te bllokuar ne katin e 20-te te pallatit mbesin te bllokuara nje bionde e nje zeshkane. Therrit njera per ndihme e therrit tjetra, askush nuk po dukej qe t’i degjonte.
- Shiko, – i thote zeshkania biondes, - therrasim me mire te dyja qe te na degjoje ndokush...
Nderkaq biondja nis te bertase me te madhe:
- Te dyja, te dyja...


Shif pak tani....nje barsalete kjo.! :perqeshje: 
Ne ashensor kane qene keto te dyja....nga kush eshte sajimi?!

Nga ezmerja..lol

Po kot nuk thone "Me mire te dali syri se nami"!

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

> E pse ja vura vulen....se thashe joshese dhe sexy,po jane mi!
> 
> Pastaj me vjen keq une nuk them qe bjondet jane me sexy,me joshese se brunet.
> Ka nga te dyja palet...Zgjuarsia nuk njeh ngjyre floku!
> 
> Por nje gje nuk toleroj qe ju brunet te na beni ne femrat bjonde si budallaqe!
> Psh edhe ne mund te sajojme barsaleta per juve,por ngaqe jemi te zgjuara nuk na e lejon inteligjenca te shajme brunet...lol
> 
> 
> Respekte


Me ke bere te derdh lot dhe te mallengjehem pa mase me kete 'fjalim'

Qe sot do lyhem bionde  :perqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende, me nje pyetje (me shume retorike):
> 
> PSE JAPONEZET JANE AQ TE MENCUR?!
> 
> Kur te me jepni pergjigje - do rikthehem per te diskutuar mbi mendimin tim real per bjondet!





> Sepse hane shume peshk.....dhe ai permban vitaminen omega3 e cila eshte shume e nevojshme dhe e dobishme per trurin!
> 
> Kujdes me bjondet tani.....fol drejte dhe pa gabime.lol


Pergjigja eshte, perseri pyetje retorike:
A ke pare japoneze bjonde???

Ishte shaka, lol!

Ne fakt, do doja qe bjondet te ishin ne te vertete me pak te zgjuara, do i kapnim me lehte, lol. Se jane shume terheqese.

Ishalla s'hy nusja ime ketu per ta lexuar!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dp17ego

> Biondet "budallallepsin" meshkujt
> Sipas kërkimeve, aftësitë mendore të meshkujve zvogëlohen në momentin kur këto të fundit kanë një marrëdhënie të ngushtë me një grua bionde. Studiuesit pohojnë se kur një burrë flet me një vajzë bionde, fillon të veprojë një stereotip i pandërgjegjshëm. Në mënyrë të menjëhershme, ky stereotip sinjalizon se ka të bëjë me një person më pak inteligjent.
> 
> Pra, arsyeja që meshkujt tërhiqen më shumë nga femrat bionde, është sepse këto të fundit janë "budallaqe" dhe në këtë mënyrë nuk kërkojnë ndonjë impenjim të madh, sforcim intelekti në avantazh të dëshirës seksuale. Sikur të mos mjaftonte, "studimi" i Meyer është publikuar edhe nga "Sunday Times", të cilin e ka prezantuar në formën e një investigimi: "Biondet janë më budallaqe se sa duhet? Profesori argumenton mbi faqet e revistës ‘Journal of Experimental Psychology‘, se faji nuk është i femrave që truri mashkullor fiket përpara atij të një biondeje: mashkulli mbetet viktimë e një stereotipi social. Biondet kanë aftësi t‘i bëjnë ato të reagojnë në mënyra më idiote‘".
> 
> Mekanizmi i pandërgjegjshëm - Ky mekanizëm i pandërgjegjshëm nga shkencëtarët është quajtur "fëmija i zhgënjyer". Ai bëhet edhe më evident, kur përpara syve të meshkujve shfaqen foto të femrave bionde. Nëse pak më vonë të njëjtit persona i nënshtrohen një testi koshience të zakonshme, edhe një testi elementar, do të bëjnë shumë gabime, që në një situatë tjetër nuk do t‘i kishin bërë. "Kjo tregon se disa persona aktivizojnë disa stereotipie që, mesa duket, në realitet nuk i ndajnë", pohon profesori Majer.
> 
> Në këtë rast, meshkujt, në kontakt me femrat bionde, zhvillojnë atë paragjykim të pandërgjegjshëm që i bën të duken në sytë e tyre si "vajzat klasike budallaqe".
> 
> ...




Femrat  bjonde nuk cilesohen si jo te zgjuara. keto jane fjale gazetash, por gazetash pa personalitet. Edhe ato studime, jane krejt pa baze.

Artikuj te kopjuar nga revista te rruge. Mund te nxirrja plot teori qe kundershtojne keto, por nuk ja vlen.
A, na jep edhe burimet shkencore po deshe qe te mesojme edhe ne demek?

Une nuk e kuptoj se cfare qellimi ka kjo teme? E cuditshme!
Femrat bjonde u konsiderokan jo te zgjuara. 
Pra femrat ruse, morvegjeze suedeze jane te pazgjuara!
Po kush jane te zgjuarat?


Ato te Afrikes, kinezet, indianet, arabet?


E po c'i kini keto qe shkruani aman se na sollet zorret ne goje, jemi edhe nga viti i ti pa le.
 Gezuar megjithate, gezuar


Si u be kjo dynja mor zot.

----------


## Dito

Ideja e kesaj teme eshte totalisht e gabuar. A keni menduar per popujt skandinave ne te cilat dominojne bjondet.
Paragjykimi i nje individi pa nje studim fillestar dhe te argumentuar eshte fyerje.


*Dito.*

----------

